# VW Bora 2000 Fan resistors blown and confort control module



## mendelle (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi all. (from Australia, ie I am! Please don't hold that against me!)

Just sharing knowledge..hope it helps some people.

VW BORA 2000 5 cylinder automatic 4 door...lovely car!!

OK the cooling fans have their resistors blown. Common problem on this car and its similar buddies (eg Golf) 

Replacing fans is NOT an option!!.

From Matt at mattc.org.uk you can buy for UKP 90 his gizmo which solves the problem. Three wires are to be connected (after removal of battery to find the fan control module UNDER the battery shelf! AND THIS IS A KEY ISSUE SO PLEASE NOTE.)

Solder the wires, connect the earth, replace the battery (you left the car door open didn't you! ) and watch the fans work as they are supposed to. The small fan comes on now when the air con is switched on. The big one comes on after a few minutes as the car isn't moving. 

It's CHRISTMAS!!

Or is it!

You drive home delirious that you have saved about $1500 on replacement fans and labour.
As you drive you try to operate the windows.?????? Funny. they were working before!

You park the car in the garage and check the fuses, even pulling one or two out to make sure they are seated properly. THE ALARM GOES OFF!!!

OK, it stops after fifteen seconds so you don't panic. Check the interior light which surprisingly doesn't appear to work as it should. The indicators flash and THE ALARM GOES OFF!!

It's is only after this and several other minutes of checking to find that the keyless remote doesn't do its job properly, the little red light by the driver's door lock doesn't flash, the windows are as dead as a dodo - and there's funny noises coming from the boot lock.

Now you do what every good Bora owner does...you come to Vortex forums and find the answer!

Yes, it's the CCM (Comfort Control Module) which is playing up. You check eBay to see how much a used one is as you know that an OEM will break the bank - and anyway do you really trust the VW franchisee to diagnose it correctly? (Don't even try an auto-electrician as I did...he was going to pull the door apart!!)

Just do what the genius on this forum said...but please do it this way to make sure.
Open Hood.
Disconnect battery
That's BOTH terminals.
Short the + and - cables for a few seconds
Close the driver's door (!! surely you aren't one of those People who reboots a computer without FIRST closing all programs!!! Yeah, right!) So close the door. Take OUT the key. Shut off everything you might have had on.
Reconnect the battery.
Close the hood.
NOW try the key to see if it locks the door...if the little red light by the door lock pillar comes ON...
you are in business.
Check the interior light...now check the windows...

Worked for me and saved me a heap of angst. THANK YOU for the poster who suggested this course of action. I can't remember who you were, but without your help I couldn't have done this.

One last point, You don't have to remove any panels to get at the CCM in the BORA.
Just lie on your back under the driver's side, and look up. There's the silver plate with two screws easily visible. There are the two cable connectors going to the CCM. With small hands IT IS POSSIBLE to remove the cables and the screws and remove the part. In my car, the part number was not visible without doing what I've just said.

However, I didn't need to do that. It seems that Hella (who I think is the manufacturer) makes a good part.

I hope that this helps someone as it seems a lot hangs on this wretched part!!


----------

